# Saint Laurent at the Toronto Premium Outlets



## Snow Diva

I heard that Saint Laurent recently opened at the Toronto Premium Outlets. Has anyone been there yet? What is the selection like? Does anyone have intel on what their Boxing Day special will be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

I was there on their "soft opening" date which was the day before their official opening and it was AMAZING. They had so many bags that were full-price styles that were discounted, maybe to create hype for the store or something like that. Tons of Sac de Jours, College bags, Sunset bags, and other bags. I saw men's Wyatt boots several versions (all black) that are currently selling full price at the boutiques on 50% off! I went back last week and all of those items have sold out. 

It was one of the best outlet store experiences I have ever had. Never seen so many full-price non-discontinued styles on sale before, at any outlet for that matter.


----------



## Snow Diva

averagejoe said:


> I was there on their "soft opening" date which was the day before their official opening and it was AMAZING. They had so many bags that were full-price styles that were discounted, maybe to create hype for the store or something like that. Tons of Sac de Jours, College bags, Sunset bags, and other bags. I saw men's Wyatt boots several versions (all black) that are currently selling full price at the boutiques on 50% off! I went back last week and all of those items have sold out.
> 
> It was one of the best outlet store experiences I have ever had. Never seen so many full-price non-discontinued styles on sale before, at any outlet for that matter.



Thanks for the intel averagejoe. It sounds great! I will definitely check it out now. Happy holidays! xo


----------



## averagejoe

I was there today! Extra 40% off ready-to-wear!


----------



## Luba87

I was also there today. Good selection and lots of actual stuff you see in stores. As opposed to Gucci and Prada which looked like it’s made for outlet (some of it).
The wait was insane though and they had 3 people shopping inside. Not cool


----------



## Kayceedee88

Thanks everyone. Heading there hopefully sometime this or next week. Did anybody see the Camera bag there by any chance?

Pictures of the store stock would be great if somebody took any. Thanks!


----------



## Luba87

Kayceedee88 said:


> Thanks everyone. Heading there hopefully sometime this or next week. Did anybody see the Camera bag there by any chance?
> 
> Pictures of the store stock would be great if somebody took any. Thanks!


I saw a couple but odd colours - a red one and a white one , it was a good price I think 800-something?


----------



## Kayceedee88

Luba87 said:


> I saw a couple but odd colours - a red one and a white one , it was a good price I think 800-something?


Thanks @Luba87. Hope to find something in a neutral colour when I go there.


----------



## Luba87

Kayceedee88 said:


> Thanks @Luba87. Hope to find something in a neutral colour when I go there.


Would love to see what you end up getting


----------



## Kayceedee88

Luba87 said:


> Would love to see what you end up getting



Went today and the line ups were ok. Waited at YSL for about 20 minutes but stock was very picked through. The SA told me that they sold most stock already and don’t know yet when they’ll get more in... 
They had a few small sized (Baby) SDJ’s in light beige for $2,229 and the red and white camera bag for like $750-ish. Nothing that caught my attention really. Ended up buying a crossbody bag from Miu Miu for under $800 before taxes. That very similar bag sells for double the price at their boutiques. Happy with my purchase.


----------



## mateng04

Anybody knows an SA there I can contact. I'm looking for a nude clutch or WOC.


----------



## Claire83

Hi are there woc available at the premium outlets? I was quoted price of sgd1300 for the smaller woc, seller claimed she got it from discounted outlet store in the US. Would like to verify this, thanks lots!


----------



## jaye23

Do they have any kate or sunset bags?


----------



## itspaulineee

averagejoe said:


> I was there on their "soft opening" date which was the day before their official opening and it was AMAZING. They had so many bags that were full-price styles that were discounted, maybe to create hype for the store or something like that. Tons of Sac de Jours, College bags, Sunset bags, and other bags. I saw men's Wyatt boots several versions (all black) that are currently selling full price at the boutiques on 50% off! I went back last week and all of those items have sold out.
> 
> It was one of the best outlet store experiences I have ever had. Never seen so many full-price non-discontinued styles on sale before, at any outlet for that matter.



Do you know if they have any Cabas or Downtown Cabas? is it cheaper than in Retail stores?


----------



## averagejoe

itspaulineee said:


> Do you know if they have any Cabas or Downtown Cabas? is it cheaper than in Retail stores?


I wasn't looking for these in particular when I went last time so I don't know. They had a lot of Sac de Jour bags, though.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I was in there yesterday (sorry, I hadn't seen this post before I went!) . It's about an hour from my house and I might go more often.  That was my first time there.  I got a passport wallet and a beautiful scarf.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

mateng04 said:


> Anybody knows an SA there I can contact. I'm looking for a nude clutch or WOC.



Yesterday they had no nude clutches (someone else in there asked too).  They had some wallets but not WOC.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)


----------



## nks12

does the outlet have any monogram coin purses or monogram card holders or bill pouches?


----------



## larrybills

BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339



Great passport case! How much is it selling for at the outlet? Thanks in advance


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

larrybills said:


> Great passport case! How much is it selling for at the outlet? Thanks in advance



It was $439 CAD


----------



## chrisixo

BonVoyageBaby said:


> It was $439 CAD


Hey there! I'm heading down there tomorrow and wondered if they had any of their classic card holders or any at all? For men and women please and thank you!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

chrisixo said:


> Hey there! I'm heading down there tomorrow and wondered if they had any of their classic card holders or any at all? For men and women please and thank you!


Yes, they had card holders.  Not sure which ones!


----------



## Snow Diva

I’m planning on going for the long weekend. Anyone else? Has anyone seen stock lately?


----------



## nycgirl79

BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339



Love those! The color of the scarf is beautiful!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Snow Diva said:


> I’m planning on going for the long weekend. Anyone else? Has anyone seen stock lately?


I'd love to know if they have their new bags there yet.


----------



## mktlim

Picked this up today  never been there before but I just know this piece just arrived a few days ago.


----------



## supergurl214

mateng04 said:


> Anybody knows an SA there I can contact. I'm looking for a nude clutch or WOC.


I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


----------



## BettyLouboo

BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339



That shawl is beautiful!! Love your purchases!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Now you’re making me look into YSL shawls! 



BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339


----------



## micahanne

BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339


Oh I love this passport case. I’ve been in the hunt for this, the outlet in Woodbury only had the loulou card case. I love the leather on this one. I wonder if they still have any and if they will ship to NY.


----------



## staceyandhitesh

BonVoyageBaby said:


> These are the two things I got yesterday ("Shawl SL YSL Random- Jacquard- Navy") and the Passport Case in Grain de Poudre. (with flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384339



amazing purchases!! Love the shawl.. what are the price ranges for the shawl!! So nice!!


----------



## mateng04

mktlim said:


> Picked this up today  never been there before but I just know this piece just arrived a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 4408938


It's beautiful.  Is this a clutch? How much is it if you don't mind.


----------



## mktlim

mateng04 said:


> It's beautiful.  Is this a clutch? How much is it if you don't mind.



Thank youI!  It's a WOC but I've been using it as a wallet/clutch, can't remember the exact price...around 1500 CAD?


----------



## YellowMonster

They had the entire store at 30% off today, got 900 dollar sneakers for $315


----------



## xsunnyd

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.



Hi there! Could you please PM me your SA?


----------



## Banuuie

YellowMonster said:


> They had the entire store at 30% off today, got 900 dollar sneakers for $315


Was it an additional 30% off the current prices? Would that apply to the already marked down bags?


----------



## simpledream

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Hello, can you please send me the contact to your sa?  TIA


----------



## lumlum_87

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Hi, can you please pm me the contact of your SA? I’m looking for a camera bag.
Thanks!!


----------



## Wpglyf

Anyone know any SA from the outlet in Toronto? Can you please pm me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iljs92

Does anyone know if they have the Monogram Quilted Envelop bag at Toronto Premium Outlets and whether there's a sale on it? Thanks


----------



## PrincessVV

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Would you please kindly PM the contact of your SA at the Toronto outlet as well? Thank you so much!


----------



## emmui

Are there any clutches or small bags there?


----------



## hart88hart

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Could you share your S.A. at the Toronto outlet please?  I would greatly appreciate it!
Thank you so very much!


----------



## emmui

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Do you still have the SA’s contact information?


----------



## someporschegirl

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Could you PM me the contact for your SA as well please and ty


----------



## Fashbabes

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Please can you pm me one!


----------



## Rrtt

Does anyone know if they have Wyatt boots in stock very often?


----------



## Wedgwood

Does anyone have a SA contact for the Toronto outlet store? Thanks.


----------



## luvleeness

Hi there. Is there a difference in quality, craftsmanship and material between outlet and boutique items?
If yes, what are the usual differences?

Thanks you so much.


----------



## JZ's Princess

supergurl214 said:


> I can PM you the contact of an SA there if you're interested.


Hi there. Can you kindly share the information with me too? Thanks


----------



## Xiongs

does anyone have a contact? mine stopped replying for over a month now and ysl never picks up


----------

